# Probotix Meteor Help



## zachwmartin (Feb 2, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with the Probotix Meteor? I am fairly new to CNC Routers. The workshop that I work in was given a Meteor that apparently never worked correctly. I do not know any history other than they had problems putting it together, let it sit for a few years, and then gave it to us. I have everything working fine, but at low feed rates the x and y motion is very rough and makes a lot of noise. As the feed rate increases, everything smooths out and quiets down. I know micro stepping at low speeds can be rough, but this seems excessive. I cleaned and lubed the rails and screws, and everything seems square and free. I considered running it awhile to see what happens, but I don't want to break anything. Does anyone know if this is normal or have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Not sure what you consider "rough". All motion is just the motors stepping. Faster feed speed and the step faster. You might check the set screws in the connectors between motors and drive rails. If they are just a little loose that could lead to more noise with each step especially at slow speeds. The dissimilar metals (steel screws in aluminum) can work themselves loose if the machine is exposed to hot/cold cycles. 

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum N/a . I'm thinking if you posted a video of it in action, that maybe the pros here could better decipher what's wrong with it , instead of just guessing


----------



## zachwmartin (Feb 2, 2017)

4DThinker, thanks for the tip on the screws. I will check that tomorrow.

Rainman 2.0 I tried to post this earlier but it would not let me. 






This is the router at 10 IPM. You can't see much, but you can definitely hear it.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wish someone would give me a Meteor!

Yea, that definitely isn't right. Have you or anyone that you know of changed any of the settings in the Config file? Not sure if there is a way for you to post the Config folder, but I would be willing to look at the file settings and see how they compare to the ones I have.

What color is your Probotix controller, black or tan? Trying to figure out the vintage of the machine. The Meteor has not been out that terrible long. The black controllers are the newest ones with the latest stepper drivers.

Do all the axis run the same? Do you have a multimeter and/or know how to use one? 

Set your jog speed to 100 and post a video running at that speed. 

Dave


----------



## zachwmartin (Feb 2, 2017)

Dave,
I really appreciate the help! I am a student worker in the manufacturing lab at K State Polytechnic. Our aviation department bought the router several years ago and put it in storage after they gave up on making it run. They gave it to us to make room, and I was told to make it work. I have no experience with troubleshooting stepper motors so hopefully I can learn something!

I have not done anything with the configuration. I do not know if anyone else has, but I will look into posting the file. The controller is tan. I will try and figure out what year it is when I am back in the lab tomorrow. The x and y axis have the same issue. I have not looked into the z but will check tomorrow. I do have a meter and can use it. I will post a video as soon as possible.

Thanks,
Zachary


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Zachary,

Don't need to know the age, the color of the controller box gives me a good enough idea.

Probably the first thing I would suggest is opening up the controller box and checking every connection in there. Make sure it is disconnected from all power sources first!

The power supply stays on one half of the enclosure, so be careful when opening it up. If the connections look good, leave the controller opened up and plug everything back in and turn it on. Check the output voltage on the big power supply and report back. Should be around 40VDC.

Very important! Never disconnect any of the motor cables with the controller turned on. Good way to smoke a stepper driver.

Also, lots of good info: http://www.probotix.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

Dave


----------



## zachwmartin (Feb 2, 2017)

I opened the controller box and did not find any connection issues. The power supply is providing 37.7VDC. I am working on getting the config files but it might be a little bit before I manage that.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Zachary,

Sent you a PM. Well at least we have ruled out the power supply.

Dave


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Salina, eh? I'm running two Probotix CNCs (Meteor and Nebula) in the furniture shop at APDwest near the Manhattan Airport right now. I have my personal Meteor in the basement of my house in Manhattan. While I'm a furniture design instructor, and NOT a machine technician, I have been able to keep these 3 CNCs running for the last few years. 

Your Meteor doesn't sound "normal". But then I don't know what you are using to jog it with. The game controller is worthless (IMO) and only has 3 relatively slow jog speeds. Using the software (linuxCNC) and keyboard keys (direction/pgup/pgdn) to jog all three directions is far more efficient. 

If the machine will accurately cut project files, and only sounds bad when you are jogging it, then I suspect you are using the game controller. There still may be something bad in the system, but a bad noise while still cutting accurately makes me think of bad/dry/rusty bearings or grit on the screw threads or something like that. No rocket science to resolve if the noise is from poor/no lubrication/cleaning. All moving parts are replaceable. 

4D


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I just booted up my personal Meteor, and set the software to 10ipm jog speed. Mine also makes a loud annoying vibration sound jogging in the X or Y direction at that speed. Normal as far as I can tell, and a speed you'll never have to have the machine run at in normal use. 

Slide that jog speed slider back up to 199ipm. Never change it again. In practice I leave the jog increment in Continuous until I need to fine step to set the bit origin point. I'll get close with taps of the arrow keys under Continuous, then jump down to .005" steps to sneak up on a edge or x spot on my material to be cut. 

Hope that helps.
4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4D - - I think you're on to something with the lube and bearings. Some 3 in 1 oil on the tubes (all of them) and a little grease on the lead screws may work wonders.

By the way, how did the bearing job go on yours?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

HJ...

This semester so far I've only run the Nebula a few times to cut finger joints for our workshop 1 class, and in that case no obvious deflection or looseness of the Z axis. Changing the vertical bearings out last semester made a big difference then. Not a horrible job to do, but it meant completely disassembling the vertical axis almost completely down to the gantry rail. 

4D


----------



## zachwmartin (Feb 2, 2017)

4D
I live in Abilene and occasionally make it over to Manhattan, but have never been to the campus over there. I had never heard of the program either. I read up on it a little bit and APD seems like a cool degree. I wasn't jogging our machine when I noticed the problem. I just typed in gcode to see if it would move after I had everything set up. I had never seen it run so I thought it would be best to start slow, and that when I heard the noise. I did clean and lube the screws and rails but it hasn't moved much since. It apparently sat several years before we got it, but everything feels smooth when turned by hand. Thanks for checking yours for me and thanks for the help!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nothing wrong with living in Abilene Zach. That's where I was born. Lived there through Kindergarten until my family moved to Great Bend for a better job and to be closer to Dad's extended family. Dad moved us all to Manhattan when my oldest sister was looking for a college to attend. I've gone away for a few years at a time, but always come back to Kansas and Manhattan in particular. 

That Meteor of yours is capable of just about anything. I am often doing the previously impossible with mine or K-State's. The frame can be stood up on a base as simple as 4 4x4 posts and some plywood stretchers and if there is no table top under the bed it can be opened up for vertical/angled/whatever cutting. Some examples and photos of my machine in my blog: 4D Furniture Thoughts

If for some reason you can't find a use for yours in Salina, I'll come pick it up and put it to use in our Furniture Design shop. 

4D


----------

